# Papaya Wine Recipe



## Wiz (Oct 23, 2010)

I want to make a batch of papaya wine but the only recipe I can find is Keller's. 
Can anyone share one with me that they have successfully made?


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry Wiz, the Papaya batch I made was good but I don't like papaya so not a good judge! I know this much, use raisins, at least a pound ( I used 2) in a 5 gallon batch. That seems to get things right.....unless you have tannin and acid blend and and...


----------

